# Just getting started



## RossM (Jul 9, 2011)

My wife and I would be unable to make any kind of move together for about 3 years due to my contractual obligations so we're starting to research New Zealand and Australia as places to immigrate to. My wife will finish her BA in finance in about a year and would be willing to move ahead of me if she founds work. We are already planning a one month trip to NZ and AU, about 2 weeks each place, because we know we'll need to visit before we take the plunge. I've done a little looking and found places to job search and house hunt but I'm wondering if anyone can share any tips or advice.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

RossM said:


> My wife and I would be unable to make any kind of move together for about 3 years due to my contractual obligations so we're starting to research New Zealand and Australia as places to immigrate to. My wife will finish her BA in finance in about a year and would be willing to move ahead of me if she founds work. We are already planning a one month trip to NZ and AU, about 2 weeks each place, because we know we'll need to visit before we take the plunge. I've done a little looking and found places to job search and house hunt but I'm wondering if anyone can share any tips or advice.


If your wife has a BA in finance coming, how about looking at the larger financial institutions and consultancies? They may appreciate your American background as something useful in the finance world.

Probably best place to look would be YELLOW? New Zealand: Business Search with NZ Maps - but you'll probably have to stick with Auckland and Wellington, as these are where the head offices are.

Where in Oz are you visiting? 2 weeks in NZ is very short - but 2 weeks in a country which is in itself a continent? You'll have a very short time in each area capital! And they're all very different.


----------

